# Pics of the duttyturbo



## Guest (Aug 3, 2002)

click link then members

Lemme know what you guys think.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I think you should have posted in Member Rides.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

...and cut out the double posts while you're at it.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Put the other wiper back on!!! It looks so retarded to have only one wiper. What one broke off and the other is bent???


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Rice, do you know how hard it was not to say that in my post? LOL


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Is this yours? If so, lose the rice wiper and the GT-R emblem. Other than that, it's cool  .


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I think I saw that car before......or one similar


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Like samo said...uni-wipers aren't that cool. The only reason I don't like them is because they dont' cover as much of the windshield as the duals do when they actually wipe. What front bumper is that? That's personally the only one that I like on a B13. Is your scoop functional?

BTW (and honestly)...I totally dig the tree scent thing on the rear-view. That is dope! Is that cimmanon?


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Your car looks real nice. Wish I had that front bumper and a turbo. Ignore the negativity. If you like what you have done with your car, good for you.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

BORNGEARHEAD said:


> *Ignore the negativity. If you like what you have done with your car, good for you. *


Hey, I'm not trying to be negative. I like his car, it's a lot faster than mine  .


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

nice car, but why is the picture crooked? it hurts my head to look at it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2002)

looks good, what kind of front bumber is that


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Yes, please don't double post. I've merged both threads together.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

looks good .......

where in nyc are you from....?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

Queens NYC and i know the wiper is really shi**y. Gtr emblem is the only one that fit good in there so i might just get the Se-r emblem $ 7 from dealership. Its s tillen front cut up a little and he hood scoop is very functional,it actually came off one time at the track.
Just asked what people thought it was the same every where gtr symbol and the one wiper so ill change it up andpost the new pic. Make my nissan bruddas feel a bit better about the dutty turbo...Yo if you see me on the streets dont try to run me please.
Latah


----------



## TREYDEE (Jul 10, 2002)

Yo ,from what I see your car is "tight work gravy" I know
that is a modified stillen bumper but is that a fake intercooler.
not trying to dis you or nuttin,just wondering?????


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

NEver loose the GTR emblem, buy 3 more, and put one on the back, and one on each side, hell, buy 1 more, and put it on the steering wheel!


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*The GTR emblem is sacred*

I agree that the GTR emblem is awesome......But EVEN for our own 200SX brothers and sentra brothers there cant be any mercy. Nismo badge good.......but you dont have a skyline....its still a sentra.....the car looks tight though.....nice job. Peace


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

zexel- the tree is "PEACHY PEACH" try it sometime, it smells really good.
Treydey- Lemme ask you this... what kind of cronic are you smokin down in Ft lauderdale to ask if it is a fake intercooler? Because you must be high to post something like that(lol) and the answer is no. Its a skyline intercooler...and my turbo spools kwik.
GTR-1 thanx and yeah NISMO should be the next badge i throw on it somewhere after all i do 
NE ways thanks again guyz. Imma fix some sh*t up and post more pics and try to see if i can get some vids up here for my nissan lovers.Let you see what the sr20's are all about on the street, straight DUTTY
PEeeez


----------



## TREYDEE (Jul 10, 2002)

Damn Dog my bad,Its just that there are a few
fake boosters out there!!!!sorry playa


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

i like it!! The uni wiper is kinda so-so, but I think the GTR logo looks cool on the car. Its on a Nissan so thats cool. 
Good job with the car man.

-Nck


----------



## DallasFMax (Jun 23, 2002)

the intercooler looks nice behind that stillen bumper. tastefully cut too. mind sharing with us what setup you have?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> *i like it!! The uni wiper is kinda so-so, but I think the GTR logo looks cool on the car. Its on a Nissan so thats cool.
> Good job with the car man.
> 
> -Nck *


I dont really like the uni-wiper idea, sorry its not something i would have put. I think you should go with the SE-R Logo. I dont blame you though for the GT-R badge, once i seen a pic of a honduh civic with a GT-R badge. Nice Car though.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

how much boost and what does it make?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I say go with an SE-R emblem. The GTR emblem should not be used unless there's a RB26DETT in there. Other than that 1 circumstance, it's rice. The wiper thing needs to go back to stock. I have a friend with a ricy civic that did that. he also ripped out the back seat, put on red washer lights, put a 3" exhaust on a NA 1.5L, and thinks he can blow away any car. 

Not saying that your anything like him, just saying I've hated that mod ever since he did it.


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

your car is extremely nice, you did a good job cutting up the stillen bumper so the intercooler looks nice, keep up the good work


----------

